
Show HN: I have been working on a modern analytics platform à la Redash but fast - Achshar
https://github.com/Jungle-Works/AllSpark
======
Achshar
Here's a demo:

[https://demo.katoai.co/login?email=demo@katoai.co&password=k...](https://demo.katoai.co/login?email=demo@katoai.co&password=katoai)

We can really use some feedback.

